# Logo-Erstellung. Tips von Profis ?



## Hroudtwolf (28. März 2007)

Servus zusammen,

Es kann vorkommen, dass ich während der freiberuflichen Arbeit als Web-Programmierer Logos erstellen muss. Leider jedoch bin ich in der Richtung alles andere als begabt.
Bisher konnte ich das immer auf einen meiner Bekannten abwälzen der das super toll drauf hat.
Doch das soll nicht die Endlösung für mich sein. Ich möchte selbst lernen worauf es bei der Logo-Erstellung ankommt.
Wie man eventuel Assoziationen zur Firmen-Philosophie oder Arbeitsart der Zielfirma in einem Logo erzeugt.
Was mich auch sehr interessiert ist, wie ein professioneller Designer so ein Logo überhaupt angeht, sich evtl ein Konzept erzeugt.

Ich habe diesen Thread hier gestartet da sich hier offensichtlich viele begabte Designer tummeln.

Mir geht es weniger um bestimmte Softwares. Ich besitze einige teuere Exemplare mit denen man einige anfangen kann. So zum Beispiel Paintshop Pro, Photo Impact oder auch kostenlose wie Gimp.
Eher geht es mir um das kreative Wie oder auch um Erfahrungen bereits gestandener Designer.
Generell, bin ich dankbar für jeden Tip, jede Autodokumentation und jeden Erfahrungsbericht.

MfG 

Wolf


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. März 2007)

Hi,
also ein riesiges Themengebiet. Puh wo Anfangen.
Also erstmal sollte dir die Firma verdeutlichen wie sie sich sieht dann wie du diese siehst als Aussenstehender. Dann kannst du mal nach Logos suchen welche aus der gleichen Branche kommen um zu sehen was andere machen und was du eventuell nicht machen willst oder welcher Stiel so in der Branche kusiert. 
Dann sollte geklärt werden was den über das Logo kommuniziert werden soll.
Dann kannst du ein Brainstorming machen was dir alles zu dem Thema einfällt und dieses dann versuchen zu abstrahieren in jedwege Form.

Was man sich nicht wirklich bei bringen kann ist Kreativität. Man kann sich gewisse Routinen und Strategien zurechtlegen wodurch einem das Kreative leichter fällt aber lernen wie man kreativ wird kann man nicht.

Ich hoffe dir schonmal einen kleinen Anstoss gegeben zu haben und entschuldige bitte diese Satz zusammenstellung ich bin Müde und geh jetzt erst mal ins Bett schlafen. War gesten ne lange Nacht mal wieder.

Viele GRüße


----------



## TeQs (28. März 2007)

Ich denke das du dich auf jedenfall über Farbkunde erkundigen solltest. Welche Farbe drückt was aus? Rot für aggressives Marketing, blau für seriöse Geschäfte, grün für ökologische Firmenstruktur.
All das ist sehr wichtig. Meiner Meinung ist die Farbwahl wichtiger als die Wahl der Formen etc...


----------



## Hroudtwolf (29. März 2007)

Vielen Dank euch beiden.

Ihr kennt nicht zufällig ne Fernschule welche sowas als Fernstudium anbietet ?
Oder gute Bücher zum Thema ? 


MfG

 Wolf


----------



## Jay (29. März 2007)

Hi,

es gibt z.B. beim ILS (aber bestimmt auch bei allen andern Fernschulen, ILS daher, weil ich mich bei denen bisher selbst informiert habe) Lehrgänge wie "Grafik und Design am PC" oder auch nicht am PC.
So genau habe ich mich nicht informiert bisher, aber ich denke, da wird dir alles beigebracht, was du wissen musst, auch für Logo erstellung.

Allerdings kostet besagter Lehrgang beim ILS knapp 130 euro Gebühr im Monat (bei 24 Semestern kommt da schon was zusammen) .


Eine Buchempfehlung kann ich dir jetzt nicht geben, aber bezüglich Farbkunde und ähnlichem wird dir in deiner städtischen Bücherei sicher zum Nulltarif geholfen werden können 

mfg
Jonas


----------



## Amarezza (3. April 2007)

Also das mit den Logos ist garnicht so kompliziert. Man nimmt einfach alle Regeln der Gestaltung die einem zum Charakter des Unternehmens einfallen, bzw was das Logo ausdrücken soll und schaut was man dann dauraus macht.
Ein kurzes Beispiel:
Das Logo der Deutschen Bank
Meiner meinung nach sehr gut gelungen, weil:
Das Logo besteht für alle die es grad nicht vor augen haben aus einem Kasten mit einem Strich in der mitte der von links unten nach rechts oben geht 
was sagt uns ein strich der von links unten nach rechts oben geht? 
Genau, er wirkt positiv! 
Der Kasten um den strich herum ist aus graden, klaren linien. die wirken unbewegt, und stabil- also sicher wie ein tresor 

Das logo drückt also unbewusst sofort einige wichtige dinge aus die entscheident für die wahl der bank sind.... 
natürlich gilt das ganze für punkte striche flachen farben und vieles mehr, aber wenn man die regel beherscht dann ist es oft garnichtmehr so leicht die grundlagen für ein geeignetes logo zu finden


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. April 2007)

Hallo,
also ohne jetzt jemanden verwirren zu wollen, das Deutsche BAnk Logo wurde von Anton Stankofsky ursprünglich für den Frankfurter Flughafen entwickelt und nachdem diese es nicht haben wollten hatt ers an die Deutsche Bank verkauft.
Eine kleine Anekdote am Rande.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hroudtwolf (3. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten.
Die waren sehr lehrreich. 

Um meinen Kenntnisstand in der Materie zu verbessern, werde ich mich hier ...
http://www.grafikakademie.de/Kostenubersicht_/kostenubersicht_.html
....über Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten informieren.


----------

